# Colonoscopy Tomorrow



## tsmed (Dec 18, 2002)

Well, just got off the phone with my doctor. They are scheduling me for a colonoscopy tomorrow afternoon. I started having terrible stomach cramps, "D", and blood and mucus in my stool on Monday afternoon. After taking Fleet Phospha Soda last night (and just about dieing)I am still in pain. The doc thinks I may have a blockage. Having to drink another fleet tonight and in the morning along with fasting. Will have the procedure done at 1:30 tomorrow. Doesn't this seem quite fast to anyone???


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Be thankful your doctor wants to get right on it. When I presented with bloody stools, pain, and severe D - I was treated for parasites by two docs (AFTER testing negative) and told by a third I was faking it. Subsequent tests and surgeries showed severe problems. Good luck on your test!


----------



## tsmed (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm thankful but drinking three glasses of Fleet Phospha Soda has been AWFUL. I just drank my last glass this morning at 7:00 AM!!!! I haven't eaten since Monday.Thanks for the encouragement. I've been in your shoes also. I was diagnosed with IBS-D about 13 years ago. After all the testing I have been somewhat able to control it with my eating habits and thank God for Levsin.However, in October of this year I started having IBS-C. Something completely new to me and very painful all the time. NOW, he finally decided he is going to do the test after the C turned to D with blood.I'll keep you informed. I'm so glad I found this site. At least I know I'm not alone


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I love this place! It is so nice to be able to visit with other civilized adults about your pooping problems! I hope your test went well, as always, the prep is always the worse part!


----------

